# Package Bomb?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixel says she has NO IDEA what happened to the box! It just 'sploded!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am laughing out loud, here! Super Pixel! She is such a brave little girl to have withstood the terror of that exploding box! I bet she even protected her brother during the "'splosion."

Lol!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly says that is some excellent shredding work Pixel!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Of course the box exploded by itself. It's obvious that a puppy with such a sweet and innocent face could never make such a mess!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Pixel says she has NO IDEA what happened to the box! It just 'sploded!!!


Makes perfect sense to mi. You go amiga! ound:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Miss Pixel is so cute! I love her pics and hearing about her antics! She's sure keeping you (and herself) entertained - LOL! :biggrin1:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Look at that innocent face!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

You go girl! Show your big brother how it's done, since I'm sure he's never done that. ound: I left a yarn wrapper on the floor yesterday and came home to a shredded mess, must be a girl thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> You go girl! Show your big brother how it's done, since I'm sure he's never done that. ound: I left a yarn wrapper on the floor yesterday and came home to a shredded mess, must be a girl thing.


The funny thing is, I can't LET Kodi do it, because he EATS the paper or cardboard, and it worries me. She just shreds it. I have to keep him shut out while she's shredding, so he can't eat the pieces.

Even with soft stuff like kleenex and toilet paper, she makes spit balls and spits them out. With him, they're gone in one gulp!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

How did that happen??? Such a sweet innocent face.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> With him, they're gone in one gulp!!!


Truss mi, they are not gone forever. Kodi will give them back to you in a day or two.......good as new! ound:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That's odd. We had something very similar happen here with the toilet paper. There was a huge mound of it in the bathroom. Willow looked so appalled by what happened! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> That's odd. We had something very similar happen here with the toilet paper. There was a huge mound of it in the bathroom. Willow looked so appalled by what happened! LOL!


Pixel ALSO pulled one end of the toilet paper all the way from the bathroom to the kitchen... But I didn't think of grabbing a camera before halting THAT one!!!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Way to go Pixel ...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

krandall said:


> The funny thing is, I can't LET Kodi do it, because he EATS the paper or cardboard, and it worries me. She just shreds it. I have to keep him shut out while she's shredding, so he can't eat the pieces.
> 
> Even with soft stuff like kleenex and toilet paper, she makes spit balls and spits them out. With him, they're gone in one gulp!!!


Kodi sounds just like Chloe - wants to eat everything no matter what.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cute little baby  They are so entertaining!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh my!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Too, too funny. Oliver can't have cardboard either, he eats everything, so just like Kodi he would eat the box.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles loves to chew through cardboard boxes. I have learned never to put anything paper on the floor because she will chewed it up and scattered everywhere.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

LOL. Too cute. We've had 'sploded boxes around our house too. At least you can identify a culprit. I generally need DNA or dental evidence.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MWilson said:


> LOL. Too cute. We've had 'sploded boxes around our house too. At least you can identify a culprit. I generally need DNA or dental evidence.


Ha!!!ound:


----------

